# Evento Convectivo Faro - Olhão 18/05/2011



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2011 às 20:07)

Hoje as cidades de Faro e Olhão sofreram com o mau tempo. Valores anormais de precipitação em 2 duas horas lançaram o caos nestas duas cidades algarvias.

*Complexo Pedagógico da Universidade do Algarve (Penha)*


*Faro*






















Fotos tiradas por: Claúdia Rosendo

*Olhão*











Fonte: LUSA

*Trovoada em Olhão*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/dildw2piQmVijyvuoFCo"]http://videos.sapo.pt/dildw2piQmVijyvuoFCo[/ame]

Vê-se um raiozito e ouve-se um trovão foi para o que deu.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mai 2011 às 21:55)

Uma vez que passei todo o dia ausente, não fazia ideia que tal tivesse acontecido. Obrigado pelo relato, caro _algarvio_. 



algarvio1980 disse:


> *Olhão*



Impressionante!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 22:02)

Sem comentários.


----------



## Agreste (18 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Estive todo o dia em Tavira a trabalhar de modo que não posso ajudar muito. Em Tavira choveu bastante durante a manhã acompanhado de trovoada forte mas não parece ter sido tão intenso com na zona de Loulé-Faro-Olhão.

Mais algumas fotos que tenho recolhido na internet...

Construções novas na zona da Penha junto da Universidade.






A ajuda dos bombeiros municipais (em fato térmico) cujo quartel fica a poucos metros:






O pequeno largo junto da Associação Nacional de Jovens Empresários na Penha:






E as oficinas da própria Universidade do Algarve na Penha.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mai 2011 às 22:14)

Bons registos Agreste


----------



## actioman (18 Mai 2011 às 22:22)

Realmente impressionante! Mas infelizmente sem grande motivo para sorrisos! 

Esta é a outra cara da meteorologia! Nem me quero imaginar na "pele" das pessoas afectadas. Vários daqueles carros são para a sucata na certa...

Que dia incrível!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Mai 2011 às 00:18)

Exactamente, tudo tem o seu lado negativo e este é claramente o da meteorologia! 
A beleza dos efeitos convectivos deixa um pouco a desejar quando chega cá abaixo, mas relativamente a isto só podemos aprender com os erros e dimensionar as obras e tomas as devidas precauções para que sejamos afectados.

É um dos grandes defeitos que eu aponto aos portugueses é que muitos não mostram o mínimo interesse antes de sair de casa a ver o tempo que vão encontrar. Mas depois a culpa é de toda a gente menos deles próprios. Muitos destes males poderiam ser evitados se cada um fizesse um pouco disto.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2011 às 01:17)

Defacto quando surgem danos ou vitimas os eventos meteorologicos perdem toda a graça

De qualquer das formas são aqui apresentados bons registos do que se passou hoje no Algarve e possivelmente algo podia ser feito ao nível do planeamento urbano, para evitar tanta acumulação de água na cidade


----------

